# The Voice LIVE - Audio Issues



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

Watching The Voice last week and last night for the live shows and I noticed an audio issue that was quite annoying. Anything that should have been in the center channel (EmC and coaches) was popping out of the center channel to the L & R front mains. 

I switch to a stereo mix to get rid of the problem and the overall sound improved significantly. Same results via DTV and OTA.

Anyone else noticing this.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

We (wife & I) like to use wireless headsets. Something like what you describe has been going on with our 722k in the last few weeks. It doesn't always do it and it doesn't seem to matter what channel you're watching. We get the audio from the 2nd TV output of the 722k.

When we press the _Skip_ button on the remote (doesn't matter which direction), at times the spoken audio seems to come out the center channel (or in headset-speak) out both left and right headset ear pieces. At times we get audio with an echo.

The way we get the correct audio is to quickly toggle the _Pause_ button on the remote on and off. The stop/start of the Pause button is usually enough to get the correct audio mix going again. We sometimes have to do this more than once, but we've always been able to recover.

Hope it takes care of this new free Dish function for you. :sure:


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

I talked to a friend of mine that work at CBS in New York. They told me that it may be that somewhere in the pipe there is a 5.1 synthesizer gadget that is mis-intrepeting the signal it is being feed, resulting in the behavior of "channel dancing" I am experiencing.

Sure is annoying


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

kfcrosby said:


> I talked to a friend of mine that work at CBS in New York. They told me that it may be that somewhere in the pipe there is a 5.1 synthesizer gadget that is mis-intrepeting the signal it is being feed, resulting in the behavior of "channel dancing" I am experiencing.
> 
> Sure is annoying


Maybe DIRT can shed some light on this. _"Channel Dancing"; _cool title.


----------

